# Subway Classic



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Sunday, January 28th saw the first race at the newly completed Sequoia Speedway in Fresno, California. The event was limited to the un-winged Silver Cup sprint cars, and a decent field of 12 drivers showed up for the non-point event sponsored by Subway Sandwiches. The 1/6th scale mile 4-lane oval ran the cars 3 wide for this event, the track record of 1.385 seconds was not broken in qualifying though, and the bounty for breaking the record rolls over to the next event and will be $5.75. 

Here are the final standings for this event:
1.	Mike Hernandez…JL XT…MeanGreen/Polymer
2.	Pete McKay……..AFX…...BSRT Custom/Polymer
3.	Brian Yates.(TQ).AFX…...MeanGreen/Polymer
4.	Jack Palmer……...JL XT….Stock/Polymer
5.	Jay Palmer……….JL XT….Stock/Zapped
6.	Dave Yates………AFX…..MeanGreen/Zapped
7.	Luis Esquivel……JL XT…Stock/Zapped
8.	Martha McKay…..JL XT…Stock/Zapped
9.	Mike Case……….JL XT….Stock/Stock
10.	Paul Mendez…….AFX…..MeanGreen/Stock
11.	Eddie Bishop……AFX…...Unknown/Stock
12.	A.J. Simonian…....JL XT…Stock/Stock

Brian Yates was top qualifier at 1.552 second. Cars of Adam Urlicher and Tom Weld did not quality.

Total cash payout for this event was $25 among 5 drivers. Thanks to Subway Sandwiches on Kings Canyon and Clovis Ave. for their support (and the great deli tray for the racers).


----------

